# Eagle America's customer service surprised me... in a bad way.



## Rich07081 (Jul 31, 2014)

Thank you for taking the time to post this! I, recently, discovered Eagle America & it's good to know not to waste my money there. There is NO excuse for shoddy customer service!


----------



## Jacksdad (Mar 28, 2017)

I would have said forget it also, there's no excuse for there lack of service


----------



## WorksInTheory (Jan 5, 2014)

RIch07081 - I am sure their product is good and if you have a good transaction with no need for service or contat with someone then it might be good

Jacksdad - aside from the lack of response, it's really the attitude that just really threw me and legitly their site was confusing and they just didn't want to hear it.


----------



## dday (Jun 27, 2014)

My money and time is too precious to waste on someone who doesn't appear to want my business.


----------



## WorksInTheory (Jan 5, 2014)

BTW just for those that are curious, I still have no replies to my emails.


----------



## Jeff28078 (Aug 27, 2009)

It's too bad you've had to learn this lesson this way but you've done an important service telling others about your experience. For my part I've always had good dealings with Infinity. Others I would buy this type of bits from are Lee Valley and Whiteside.


----------



## nkawtg (Dec 22, 2014)

That was too much work for 10%. I would have gone somewhere else after the first bad experience.


----------



## AHuxley (Apr 22, 2009)

> Others I would buy this type of bits from are Lee Valley and Whiteside.
> 
> - Jeff


If the OP was looking the Eagle line of bits they are made by Whiteside.


----------



## WorksInTheory (Jan 5, 2014)

I did not know that! - thanks Ahuxley. 
Thanks Jeff too for the recommendation. I will look there also.



> Others I would buy this type of bits from are Lee Valley and Whiteside.
> 
> - Jeff
> 
> ...


----------



## jonah (May 15, 2009)

I wouldn't have had the patience to continue after the first bad encounter with customer service.

It's a shame, because from everything I've read, their products are quite good.

I hope someone at Eagle America reads this review, because they have a problem. For every person who posts a review like this, there are probably 20 who don't post but will never buy from you again.


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

I also emailed them a few days ago for some information and have not had a response yet.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

I think customer service at Eagle America went to hell when they were bought out, don't remember who bought them, because they used to be a family business.
Of course I haven't bought any router bits from Eagle America, Freud, Rockler for quite some time because I have switched over to Onsrud, Amana, and Whiteside, and Harvey Tool as these bits seem to last much longer.


----------



## WorksInTheory (Jan 5, 2014)

oldnovice - I didn't know they are owned by somebody else.

so where do you buy your Onsrud, Amana, Whiteside from?



> I think customer service at Eagle America went to hell when they were bought out, don t remember who bought them, because they used to be a family business.
> Of course I haven t bought any router bits from Eagle America, Freud, Rockler for quite some time because I have switched over to Onsrud, Amana, and Whiteside, and Harvey Tool as these bits seem to last much longer.
> 
> - oldnovice


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

*WorksInTheory*, I believe that Eagle America was bought by MLCS, but I don't remember when this happened.
I buy Onsrud, Whiteside, Harvey Tool, and Amana bits bits from, who else, ...... Amazon.

I use their respective Web sites to select the bits I want and then use Amazon to buy them because the descriptions on Amazon leave a lot to be desired. Additionally the manufacturers Web site has other information that I find very useable.


----------



## wbrisett (Dec 21, 2011)

> *WorksInTheory*, I believe that Eagle America was bought by MLCS, but I don t remember when this happened.


It happened quite some time ago, 2 maybe 3 years ago, and yes it was MLCS who bought them. I've only experienced one issue in all the years I've been using them and that is their keyhole router bits have broken a few times on me. I've simply come to realize that going with that bit in ½" just is too much, sticking with a ¼"works better. When I've broken the ½ bits, CS wasn't difficult to work with, so I'm shocked to hear they are now.


----------



## SATXmarine1 (Mar 19, 2008)

Customer service in itself is part of the product, I am willing to pay more for a service or item if the service is good. Bad customer service is screaming at you to go elsewhere.


----------

